# Job Opportunities in Toronto & other plans



## newsenthil (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to this forum. We are planning to move to Canada in the month of July 2011. I have 11+ years of experience in IT (Business development and delivery Management). I am looking for a suitable job in Toronto where in I would seek this forum expertise to guide me.

- Which is the best place to live in Toronto? Based on this, I would like to plan the below...
- Would like to know few recruitment consultants name and contacts...or any references please
- what would be the salary range I can expect for my experience
- please refer me a best person or professional services who can help us to find an apartment & school
- we have two kids, any suggestion on best school 
- what would be the average monthly expense (aprt, insurancec, grocesory, car, internet, mobile..etc)
- what would be the monthly rent for 2 bedroom apartment...which is the best place to go for.

Request your advice on this.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

First question: based on what visa are you emigration to Canada? They took IT out of The List, so you don't qualify for Permanent Resident visa anymore. Are you married to a Canadian?

Best place to live? Where you are able to find a job!!!


----------



## newsenthil (Nov 8, 2010)

I have got my PR and plan to move.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What are you looking for as a 'best place to live"? Do you like a city(centre), do you prefer suburbia or the countryside?
Do you drive a car or do you prefer Gotrain or other means of public transportation to commute?
What is an acceptable commuter time for you?

To get an idea of the housing prices: REALTOR.ca - Welcome
In most of the cases your children will be obliged to attend the school within the boundary of where you are renting.
What do you consider to be a 'good school'? Are you looking for French immersion, private school, catholic or public school? To get an idea of the overall quality of the school, take a look at the website of the Fraser Institute: 
Ontario school rankings by the Fraser Institute

Monthly expenses are depending on what you buy: do you buy a cheap prepaid cellphone that you will only use in case of emergency, or are you planning to buy an Iphone with a 3-year plan?
Are you gonna drive a 6 year old midsize car, or do you prefer the latest 4 wheel driven SUV?
Are you gonna eat everything organic, or will you be a shopper at FreshCo and No Frills?

To give you an idea:
Insurance is very expensive in the GTA. We pay > $3,000/year for our 2005 4 wheel drive Chevrolet Equinox (no Canadian driving record = the jackpot!).
Basic home owners insurance (we bought a detached house) is about $ 1,000/year.
Rental of the hot water tank is about 20/month.
I use ChatR on my cellphone, which is 40/month, works good but only inexpensive within (a part of) the GTA.
Cogeco for high speed internet (60GB/month download) + digital cable TV value pack = about 100/month (promotional rate for the first year)
property taxes: 325/month
utilities: no idea yet, i think 500/month will be more than sufficient
Schoollunch is about 120/month (I have a 16 year old son in 11th grade), schoolbus is for free
Fuel for my car: no idea, did not make that sum yet
Can't give you an idea about the food, as we don't have a regular life regarding that one yet.

What exactly do you meam with "business development and delivery management'? What is your area of knowledge? SAP? Business Intellligence? ...? Are you in infrastructure, networking, ...?

This tool can give you an idea about the salary expectations:
Canada Salary Calculator
And this one about what will be your spendable income: 
TaxTips.ca - Canadian tax calculator

You would like to have assistance from somebody who's selling relocation services? Can't help you with that, we did it on our own. 

Choosing a place to live is very difficult, certainly if you don't have a job yet.
We did some research regarding the job opportunities for my husband (Director IT Operations / Senior Account Director with background in Telecom, Infrastructure and Application Support), and in April we visited the GTA for 3 weeks. That's when we decided to land in Oakville: very beautiful area, close to the lake, excellent commuting to downtown Toronto via Go Train (20-25 minutes), good acces to the major highways, excellent high school for our son, friendly people, good location if you need to commute to Burlington, Hamilton, Mississauga, Etobicoke and even to Markham! 
But this is a very personal decission, and Oakville is not one of the cheapest places in the GTA to live, so that's a (big) disadvantage. If you don't mind commuting for 1 hour or more, you can find less expensive locations.


----------



## newsenthil (Nov 8, 2010)

I really appreciate your help in providing detailed information. To clarify some of your points..

1) "Business Development / Delivery Management" - I work for a IT service organization and responsible for winning new customers and managing existing customers within Financial Services Industry like Morgan Stanley, HSBC (providing IT services); managing clients, program management, Testing services, Development of Banking systems; complete software lifecyle)

2) Our plan is to move to Toronto or near by places : I am planning to settle my family and two kids first and I may be staying for 2 months (take 2 months leave from current job) and look for a Job in Canada. If I find a job then I will resign the current job and move...otherwise, I will go back to India and continue working for the current employer and paralley look for an opportunity.

3) Place to Live (Toronto or near by Place) : We prefer to use train or public transport and ok to stay in subarb until I get a well paid job to move to downtown; after that we will plan to buy a car. Wanted to pick the right place now for my family to live peacefully.

4) We would prefer to stay in Mississauga, Oakville or other place where in good neighborhood and public transportation. Because my family will be staying alone until I find a job.

5) School for kids : We have two childrens (6th Grade and 3rd Grade) - we don't have any idea about schools, first we prefer Public school. We heard that Public schools are free (no tution fees), will they arrange for a school van. Any ideas or suggestion will be helpful. 

6) Currently we are looking for more econimical way of living. I don't want to leave my current job until I get a offer in Canada...b'case I am well paid now.

7) Can you share me some recruiter name and contact details to connect with them and explore job opportunities.

8) Is it possible for my wife to have a chat with you to get some more details before our travel; she is very much worried because we don't have any know people in Canada. (sorry to ask this request).

Regards,
Sen


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Sen, sorry for the late response, but life is quite bussy as a newcommer. ;-)
Can you send me an e-mail address, so I can contact you personally and give you some details?


----------



## newsenthil (Nov 8, 2010)

newsenthil at gmail dot com.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

E-mail in on its way to your address.


----------

